# How to Identify DCC v/s non-DCC



## KPK (Nov 16, 2007)

Hi All,

I am new to model RR. I have a naive question.

How can I identify if the locomotive it DCC or non-DCC? 

I bought an of the shelf DC train set that came with Santa Fe loco. Then I bought an UP loco from a collector. When I put both locos on the track, they run in opposite directions? Is it common? How can I change the polarity of one of the locos?

Many Thanks
KPK


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

DCC is Digital Command Control, a way to run model trains thru signals transmitted through the rails to an onboard brain. Track voltage is a constant 16 volts AC.

DC is Direct Current, usually 12 volts DC, that is provided through a variable rheostat that adjusts speed up and down through a dial.

More than likely you have two DC locomotives, the easiest way to tell being simply removing the shell and looking for a small circuit board with a lot of complex components on it. The reason one is running backwards may be that one was built without the NRMA standard that puts the positive side of the electrical polarity on the right hand side of the locomotive as it is pointing forward. If you're adventurous, it is a fairly easy fix---simply unsolder the wiring on the motor and reversing it. Cheaper engines can be difficult for the novice though...pictures of the unit without its shell, looking at the motor would help a lot.

I hope this helps a little.


----------



## Stan kolak (Dec 4, 2007)

*dc vs. dcc*

upon removing the shell, if no circuit board, it is srtraight DC. As mentioned here, changing the 2 wires to the motor will reverse direction.


----------

